# Mugabe's Wife Brags About 24-Year Old 'Virgin' Daughter Bona



## abujagirl (Oct 14, 2013)

_* Bona Mugabe*_

Zimbabwe's first lady, Grace Mugabe has boasted about her 24-year-old daughter Bona whom she says is still a virgin and that she would remain chaste until her wedding.

Speaking at a women's conference in Harare, Grace also quashed reports in 2010 alleging that Bona had been raped in Singapore - where she was studying - after a student party.

Bona reportedly filed rape charges against two Tanzanian students the time. The two students who were put under police investigation however insisted that she had consensual sex with them, according to Nehanda Radio report.

newzimbabwe.com reported that Mrs. Mugabe also said that her daughter had completed traditional marriage formalities with boyfriend, Simba Chikore and that plans for what could be the country's version of a royal wedding were at an advanced stage.

Earlier this year president Mugabe also spoke glowingly about Bona saying she was "very obedient" and "absolutely trustworthy" in an SABC interview.


----------



## naija questions (Oct 14, 2013)

I just don't know what to say about this


----------



## abujagirl (Oct 14, 2013)

hmmm... @Lequte what do you think ?


----------



## LequteMan (Oct 15, 2013)

If she is a virgin, then Jue is a virgin.
I on the other hand, am a virgin. @Vunderkind can testify to this


----------



## abujagirl (Oct 15, 2013)

Lequte said:


> If she is a virgin, then Jue is a virgin.
> I on the other hand, am a virgin. @Vunderkind can testify to this


uhm


----------



## siteadmin (Oct 15, 2013)

Jules said:


> uhm



uhm x 2


----------



## abujagirl (Oct 15, 2013)

siteadmin said:


> uhm x 2


cat got ma tongue


----------



## LequteMan (Oct 15, 2013)

Jules said:


> cat got ma tongue


Too sharp, I guess?


----------



## Bolanle Akanji (Oct 15, 2013)

We'll simply make the 'umm' x3. What bothers me is y vunderkind shd know u r a virgin @Lequte.


----------



## naija questions (Oct 15, 2013)

@Bolanle Akanji - not sure there is anything wrong with Vunderkind knowing  Would we get the same reaction if you said @Jules can testify for you?


----------



## Bolanle Akanji (Oct 15, 2013)

zacman said:


> @Bolanle Akanji - not sure there is anything wrong with Vunderkind knowing  Would we get the same reaction if you said @Jules can testify for you?


@Jules doesn't know me well enough to testify for me. Talking about stuff lyk that requires a high level of trust. it's actually easier for females bt males? They want to seem better than they actually are in that dept.


----------



## abujagirl (Oct 15, 2013)

gay men everywhere.... beware of kirikiri


----------



## naija questions (Oct 15, 2013)

@Jules that is a bit strong. I thought you were a liberal soul fighting for everyone to be heard. @Lequte made a joke, i guess it is now lost in translation and now the pointy fingers are out.


----------



## Bolanle Akanji (Oct 15, 2013)

zacman said:


> @Jules that is a bit strong. I thought you were a liberal soul fighting for everyone to be heard. @Lequte made a joke, i guess it is now lost in translation and now the pointy fingers are out.


We are just messing around. @Lequte will soon come and defend his honour


----------



## abujagirl (Oct 15, 2013)

who cannot handle a joke.... why so much fuss about virginity? If i wear white on my wedding day, then i'm a virgin.


----------



## naija questions (Oct 15, 2013)

Jules said:


> who cannot handle a joke.... why so much fuss about virginity? If i wear white on my wedding day, then i'm a virgin.


Will you be wearing white?


----------



## LequteMan (Oct 15, 2013)

zacman said:


> Will you be wearing white?


prolly not. Jue takes things in the wrong way. She is so annoying


----------



## abujagirl (Oct 15, 2013)

zacman said:


> Will you be wearing white?


wait and see...


----------



## Vunderkind (Oct 15, 2013)

I am just here staring at my screen in pure shock...


----------



## Bolanle Akanji (Oct 15, 2013)

Vunderkind said:


> I am just here staring at my screen in pure shock...


Things going on in front of ur back abi?...


----------



## LequteMan (Oct 15, 2013)

Bolanle Akanji said:


> Things going on in front of ur back abi?...


Don't open another can of worms, Bola dear. A joke turned in the wrong direction, and its already embarassing as it is. Don't dwell on it please. Thank you


----------



## abujagirl (Oct 16, 2013)

Lequte said:


> Don't open another can of worms, Bola dear. A joke turned in the wrong direction, and its already embarassing as it is. Don't dwell on it please. Thank you


Another sulky male...beautiful morning to you bro


----------

